# Teak pen blank from USS North Carolina. Thought I'd join the site and share it.



## R4x (Nov 20, 2016)

This is a nautical pen I made for my grandfather's 82nd birthday. He was in the US Navy and served in Korea. Recently, I had an opportunity to source some teak decking from the battleship USS North Carolina and couldn't resist. Hope he likes it!


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Nicely done. I'm sure your grandfather will appreciate it for the source of the wood, but more so for the source of the love and thoughtfulness that went into it.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a nice pen Captin.And it does look like real teak to me.

Aj


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job

Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Really outstanding pen & story! Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## R4x (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

One thing I am noticing is that the whole pictures aren't showing up. How would I fix that?


----------



## SF_Lumberjocks (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice! I've been looking everywhere for pen blanks from the USS North Carolina.

May I ask if you used the wood from the plaque they offer for a donation?

Also, I haven't seen the navy theme pen hardware before. Mind telling me where you found that?

The reason I am interested is, I am making a gift for a retired naval officer, and this seems like a perfect gift.


----------



## R4x (Nov 20, 2016)

> Very nice! I ve been looking everywhere for pen blanks from the USS North Carolina.
> 
> May I ask if you used the wood from the plaque they offer for a donation?
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I got it from a local shop whose proprietor was instrumental in the removal of the old decking and the installation of the new decking. You can find them here:
https://www.facebook.com/woodieswoodshopwilmington/?fref=ts

Also, here is a link to the nautical kit I used:
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/1/6438/PSI-Nautical-Twist-Pen-Kit?term=nautical+pen

You'll need these bushings for it as well: https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/19/6129/PSI-Pen-Kit-Bushing-Set-PKMAJSQBU?term=nautical+pen

Hope this is helpful! Please show it off when you make it.

Best
-R


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Excellent work R4x and welcome to Lumber Jocks>


----------

